

Ask HN: How do app's like TextFree get phone numbers to give out? - bergstyle

As an app developer how can I acquire phone numbers that I can pass along to my users and hook those phone numbers into my app as part of the service? Whether it's for voice, fax or texting? Are there companies that provide this kind of service are these solutions custom built in-house telephony stacks?
======
bdickason
I believe Twilio allows you to do this.

For example: <http://www.twilio.com/docs/quickstart/sms/hello-monkey>

I'm not sure if everyone gets access to this or just the main person who signs
up with Twilio.

~~~
bergstyle
looks like Twilo gives your app a phone number but I couldn't find any info on
generating phone numbers for the app's users, let me know if I missed
something in their docs.

